# hang when rebooting



## Solaris (Sep 20, 2010)

This case is strange, when i use [cmd=]whereis freebsd-update.conf[/cmd] through ssh (su) it just hangs. I can't suspend/end it. I ended the ssh and i command reboot directly on the machine, it just hangs and I can't reconnect through ssh. Does this matter have anything to do with the zfs bug on 8.1? Because i haven't patch it


----------



## Solaris (Sep 20, 2010)

After running memtest86+ I've found out it's either faulty ram or motherboard, replacing one, will report tommorow..


----------



## Solaris (Sep 22, 2010)

motherboard faulty, I swap in Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L and don't forget to disabling all overclocking by default from the motherboard, just set all dram freq and voltage into normal and pcie freq into 100mhz not auto!.


----------

